# Wading in Mud????



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

First off, let me say that i am very much in tune with fishing in muddy waters lol... Being a native to the galveston area, i have been fishing mud most of my life and can say that for me, it is easier to catch trout, reds and flounder in dirty water than clear water (for me)..> I hate clear water lol....

After reading an article in gulf coast connections this month (jay watkins) i had a few questions for the mud savvy anglers in our state..

How does one truely get used to wading in mud... Most of the time, I prefer hard shell or sand to wade over, but i know i give up a lot of area's that hold some seriously big trout... for example, some of the drains in greens lake, K lake and chocolate hold some very big trout that i would love to work on an outgoing tide during the winter, however i refrain from doing it due to sinking to my calves in the mud.. Which to me, is not worth it unless your going to stay put and fish the spot and not work a shoreline..

So my question mainly is this... I've heard people say that you can walk on the top of mud easily, you just have to learn how its done!!!! walk softly they say etc etc... So how do you learn this lol???????

Now that im a non smoker, and can breathe again I want to start wading the more.. Unwadeable spots that ive caught many a trout drifting or trolling around the shoreline.. I would much rather be at eye level with them ya know.

Thanks

Thomas


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I am gonna watch this thread....I to wanna know the secret to walking softly , I know my fat butt hasn't learned to walk softly lol


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

gotta have the right equipment....


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Wading mud*

Texxan1, there is a spot close to your house, we call it Mud Lake. Its just out the RR bridge to the right, a little ditch that snakes through the marsh and opens into a big lake. This lake has the softest mud this side of the Mississippi.
We are not talking calf deep, were talking crotch deep. I got into the bad stuff in there one time and had to walk on my shins to get to out. A well known local guide had a party back in there during a Guides Cup tournament a few years ago and the guide and one of his customers had to literly drag and older gentleman out because he could not walk in it. That day I was in there I waded 1/4 mile from the boat (dumb) chasing a school of reds....that was the last time wading that area. When people say you need to walk soft, they need to try Mud Lake and see if they can walk soft. Snow shoes might help! Gater


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Fishnlab*

Thats what I'm talking about! Gater


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*T1*

Did you follow the post on 2cool and running at the same time on TKF on how best to carry a kayak on your real boat? There were some interesting ideas.

I was in East Maty with FF the other day and gave up when the mud was calf knee deep after a while and getting deeper.

A kayak for me would be ideal in this situation AS LONG as the wind is not blowing 20 plus and then it it was the only way to get to some fish I would think about it. Other wise wading might be better if you were in fish.

A shorter kayak would be eaiser to handle on the boat and for short distances.

About all you would need would be a paddle, bruce type 2.2 kg anchor and a pulley anchor system so you could easily anchor by either end of the kayak. A stringer, and rod holders either mounted on the seat, behind the seat, or a milk crate type box behind the seat and a small tackle box, knife, pliers, and a life jacket.

Be simple to put the boat in the water clip the anchor on and set it behind the seat, set the rods in the holder or put the crate in and go paddle to you find fish then set the anchor and fish.

Most paddles have some type of line that clips from the paddle to a pad eye and some type of bungi to hook the paddle on the side of the kayak while fishing.

If you are interested I can probably find you some pictures on TKF on in my files on some simple rigging. If you go to a kayak shop it will cost some $$$. The above is cheap and simple but not the prettiest setup but... it is pretty cheap if you find a used kayak and paddle and can fig out how to carry the kayak.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I'm a very soft walker, but 200#s sinks in knee deep mud.:tongue: I don't care how light you walk. One thing that works is to keep moving along to stay on top of the mud as much as possible. It's when you stop that you sink deep.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Gater, i know where your talking about.. Ive been kayaking back there many times lol...I wont step foot in there lol

I know i was wading in a spot with noo-noo in east matty and had a nice hard bottom, then all of the sudden i was crotch deep in mud... noo noo and the girls were about 800yds away and there were trout busting in the middle of the mud gut and i couldnt get to them..


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*displacement*

Oversided boots with a socks, neoprene liners seem to help.
I wish I was 30# lighter too.

But when it hits you calfs you know it's going to suck!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Oversided boots with a socks, neoprene liners seem to help.
> I wish I was 30# lighter too.


Being 30# lighter doesnt really help. I sink too. Thats one of the reasons I dont like to wade that much, just cant do the sinking in mud thing.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Thomas,
"........800yds away"?
That's why they make boats! :biggrin:


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

With a waist like mine I start floating when I get waist deep. I bought some "mudders" that were suppose to work like snow shoes in the mud for duck hunters. They helped in semi-soft mud, but would sink deep in the soft stuff and really strained the knees.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey yall merry Christmas I hope everyone is well oh here is my take on wadeing mud it's hard I try and keep my balance and move slow and hope I catch a hard spot in the mud everynow and then to rest lol.I cant say how to walk in it but can tell you it's worth all the effort if ya can get a big girl to bite if it wasnt for big trout I would stay on the shell and hard sand all day but as everyone knows them big trout are fun and addictive. I always hear people sya how does this guide of that guy always catch big trout and it's because they wade in mud .Hope this helps Iam headed to the mud pit early tomorrow.


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

I Used To Wade The Back Of The Oso Bay Barefoot I Know Its Pretty Stupid And You Cant Do It In Cold Water But It Sure Helped Stalk The Reds In The Summertime, That And I Moved At The Speed Of Molasses


----------



## hamsco1 (Mar 2, 2007)

*wading in mud*

Capt Ken Sabin, has to be the undisputed king of wading in the mud i fished with him in east matty one day and he said before he let us work birds we were going to have to work by the time i got out the boat he was twenty feet from me by the time i started fishing he had doubled the distance and i never could catch him and every time i stopped i sunk to my nads i was miserable but thats why you see his picture on the threads with big trout he knows how to adapt to the enviroment so tell them Capt how do u fish in the mud


----------



## hamsco1 (Mar 2, 2007)

*wading in mud*

sorry Ken i didnt see your reply b4 i posted


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The only way to walk on top of mud is to weigh 130 lbs and have size 16 EEE feet.

I'll wade through knee deep mud if I know there are fish to be had, but I have to admit it isn't a lot of fun. The only way I know to do it is to just take it slow and easy.

Having said that, the older I get, the less fun it becomes. So I'm probably going to go for a poling skiff for my next boat.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Wading in mud just plain sucks and there is no easy way to do it. We all sink in it. A few years back while wading in Bastrop Bay I sank to my waist and had to lay flat across the mud in order to get out, thank god the water was shallow. After that experience, I don't wade in mud anymore, that's what boats/kayaks are for.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

I'll walk circles around my friends when it comes to wading in mud. But I'm 160 pounds soaking wet, don't mind a little burn in the legs, plus I'm mad-at-em. 

IMO, if you are trying to keep a steady walk(wade) while in mid shin or knee deep mud that has no bottom you won't make it 50 feet from the boat. What I do is walk 5-10 yards at a time and then fish for 5-10 minutes. The deeper the water the better because your body will be bouyant. The worst is knee deep or deeper mud and only knee deep water. 

One thing I've found is not to extend your legs all the way. If you do this everytime you'll have a burn going in 4-5 steps. When taking steps point your toes into the mud until you are shin deep and then bend your ankle. Try standing on one leg keeping the other relaxed while fishing. I try to move little as possible and be as quiet as possible. 

Don't walk on your knees! You'll be drinking water in no time and then have trouble getting on your feet. Don't wear snow shoes, mud shoes, RayGuards etc. I've tried snow shoe type mud shoes, they were cool until one sticks and you go over. I've even made some floating snow shoes out of foam and fiberglass, didn't work either. You could drown wearing anykind of mud boot. The best boot I've found are lace up wade boots. You want a boot that will stay tight to your waders so they don't come off or fill with mud. I will wear neoprene boats but you can expect them to come unzipped. Don't wade mud in the summer without waders unless you like mud and maybe some shell and junk in your boots. 

I was in some knee mud this afternoon. I had to laugh because I was in waist deep water, standing on one leg, and had the other leg propped up on top of the mud. The leg on top of the mud was almost out of the water.

But I still go back...I have my reasons.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I will move very slow in mud, but I agree that it's the place to be. I may start some form of weight training focusing on the legs for mud fishing!


----------



## fishDG (Dec 1, 2007)

Me and a buddy saw what looked like thousands of reds hitting the top of the water near Bailey's fish camp about 200 yards out into North Sabine so we tried to wade out there. About 15 feet out the mud was over our knees so we changed our minds. I dont know how anyone could have waded out there, and lived to tell about it anyways.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

A little duct tape around the wading boots and the bottom of the waders helps to keep them zipped so they will stay on.


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, I was gonna post my thoughts, but bslittle79 said exactly what I wanted to say.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That's one of the reasons I sold my Kayak is because of the mud. I'll stick to staying inside my SeaArk Boat. I've had such bad luck wading I am just staying out of the water for my own safety. I've cut my foot on glass, had man-o-wars wrap around my legs, and cut myself on oysters.
Thomas,
your a die-hard fisherman that's for sure.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Maybe my bud was just pulling my leg a few weeks back, but we were wading some nasteee mud. Sinking knee to thigh deep. BTW, we did catch a very nice speck there! Anyway, he was telling me they wear floatable diapers (so to speak). You put them on just like a diaper. He said they help to keep you floating when wading waist deep preventing you from sinking down into the mud. I was thinking dang, I could use one of those diapers right now (since I had to go #2) and the freaking bote was 150 yards aways in all dat mud lol...

I find quick slides work well for me...Tho, I do get a bit paranoid about stingrays when doing it.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey FF, 

What do you mean? 

I have seen you sprint for the boat thru deep mud. 

I learned to just be a little more careful when I get back to the boat and to stay on the "upside" since I cannot move that fast.

I still think this is where that short kayak would make a difference esp it was a money tournament to be able to get back in those places quickly or across those deep guts you like to cross if the kayak could be launched quickly with a minimum of gear. (Yea- I know it is not me. My old scout background makes my minumum gear to be more than your max.  I think the trick would be a short anchor set up so you could move quickly then stop and fish.

Catch some fish this week for me. 

I have to head to Marble Falls tomorrow to check the farm. 

Jim


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

JimD said:


> Hey FF,
> I think the trick would be a short anchor set up so you could move quickly then stop and fish.
> Jim


This is the major reason we developed the Stake-out Stiks.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Yeah, I need to get one of those things...I know it's something I would use often! Especially this time of year.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*I need one too*

My spot I hit the last 2 weekends were calling for one of your sticks bad.
Everytime a barge came by it shifted me around alot.

Also our first anchor job was fine but around noon the wind changed from North to south and swung us around and left me on a reef.

Tightly staked out and I would have been fine.
Do you take academy gift cards. LOL


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Do you take academy gift cards. LOL


Yes but the current Academy gift card to Stake-out Stik dollar is 1.5 to 1. So you'll have to pony up those Academy Gift Cards.

Or you can come out to the Houston Boat show ,stop by FTU's booth, and pick one up.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

I agree with BSLittle on technique. I guess I have been walking in mud so long that I don't even think much about it.


FF: Disposable diapers? I might try that one on my buddies.

I like the idea of a short kayak but then you kind of lose the feel for where the mud is. So many places I wade the bottom changes from mud to shell to sand to mud and back. If you know the place well a yak might be a great idea. Seems like a lot more work hauling the yak around then it is wading through the mud.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have waded around the Middle Coast for over 40 years. There is no trick to deep mud unless you have high feet and long legs and weight 120#. My younger brother at 16 was 6" 1" tall with size 13 shoes and weighed 120# soaking wet. He could wade mud most of us would give up on. 

Today, I use a kayak or stay in the boat over deep mud so does my brother now over 50 and 80# heavier.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Anytime you want to wade mud and feel light on your feet, just hop in with me. After watching me wade the stuff, you'll think you are the best mud wader around. I love to wade fish and can hang in there with the best of them but at 6'5" and 400# I definately get a work out! Mud doesn't bother me anymore so long as there is a bottom to it... Knee deep is a norm for me, when it gets crotch deep I start getting concerned...


----------



## Bebo's Dad (Feb 24, 2006)

Fishing in the mud is tough but in the winter months thats where I will be. I wade all year long and am in better shape by March because of the mud. There is no easy way of wading mud but by taking your time makes a world of difference on catching fish and burning yourself out. 
You just cant wade mud if you are in a hurry.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Everyone knows big hawgs like mud....


----------



## corkyjerker (Dec 3, 2006)

Don't be scared of the mud! Almost all my winter spots are 2ft. of water and 3ft. of mud. I find myself crawling alot of times on my knees. You don't have to always get muddy to catch good fish in the winter, but there sure are alot of bottomless mudholes that hold some good ones. If you do happen to get bogged down, don't panic and get out of breath, just work your way out.... If you can!


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh the memories. Working a good mud patch sinking up to my bu-- and just plain having a good time. Now that was 20+ years ago and now at 55 me and mud just don't mix, although I did a little mud walking a few weeks ago back in the San Jose Lakes. At 200+ Ibs since I was 20 I never did find a way to keep on top of it, but it sure helped build strong leg muscles.


----------



## WetAndSmelly (Jul 4, 2007)

There's mud out there that nobody can wade. I've had to be pulled out by three friends when I sunk waist-deep in some really bad stuff. That said, I'd offer a couple of suggestions. In warmer weather, try neoprene booties like the Christmas Island ones Orvis sells (price has come down over the years). They stay on, even in really sucking mud. In cooler weather, go with chest-high waders WITH A BELT AND A PFD and wear some decent wading shoes. Hodgman has some with rubber nipple-style soles that are pretty decent for the price, but you can also get some equally serviceable ones in canvas at places like Academy. Again, they stay on. That's the main point. You absolutely do not want to expose your feet or legs to mud and oyster shell, especially with all the nasty stuff that's in the water these days. And stay off your knees. I'd be tempted to try a skier's pole as a wading staff, but would want it to be a garage sale specimen I could leave stuck in the mud if necessary.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I was in this same situation the other day wading in POC. Got me thinking about trying to make a snow shoe type device but out of a solid piece of plastic. Just would be something for me to try when i get back in in two weeks. Would be curious if anyone has tried anything like this and if so with what kind of results.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Tankfxr said:


> I was in this same situation the other day wading in POC. Got me thinking about trying to make a snow shoe type device but out of a solid piece of plastic. Just would be something for me to try when i get back in in two weeks. Would be curious if anyone has tried anything like this and if so with what kind of results.


Yes I did, didn't work. The problem was when lifting your leg water could not go through the solid foot and made it really hard to lift your foot. Sometime it caused a suction. When I put my foot down water had to go around the foot and it would wobble like a spoon lure. If you ever water ski and had a ski on in shallow water and tried to take a step you know what I mean.

The more holes in the shoe the better. A friend gave me some mud shoes(I need to take a picture of them when I get home) that worked pretty good but I almost feel over a few times and figured the chance of falling over was not worth it. If you fall over with one or it gets stuck in the mud you could drown.

Snow shoes would be the best IMO, if you have to try something.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Do a google search. Somebody want to pony up the money and do some research?

http://www.mudderboot.com/index.html


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

The idea looks good i think i can come up with something let me see what i can do wont be home for another two weeks but that gives me plenty of time to think of something while im out here.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*I have a great idea!*

I'll buy the beer and you guys head back down here.
We'll figure something out. If not we'll have fun trying.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Being 6'2 230 I don't think there is a secret to walking softly in the mud lol!! MY advice is to stay out of that nasty ****!!!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

400# = no mud for me.....


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

hamsco1 said:


> Capt Ken Sabin, has to be the undisputed king of wading in the mud i fished with him in east matty one day and he said before he let us work birds we were going to have to work by the time i got out the boat he was twenty feet from me by the time i started fishing he had doubled the distance and i never could catch him and every time i stopped i sunk to my nads i was miserable but thats why you see his picture on the threads with big trout he knows how to adapt to the enviroment so tell them Capt how do u fish in the mud


 Lets talk of Capt Ken... For one he aint even trying to slide his feet. He's fearless of Rays and the Big fish keep his mind occupied. Thats the way you gotta do it, if not you can cover 5 yards in an hour!! Thats just the way it is guys. I'm not sliding my feet and watching my step every second and neither is he. Yes, we know we're going to get whacked, but yes we know were going to smoke a monster Sow likewise! lol,, so be it! Tight Lines Guys!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

hamsco1 said:


> Capt Ken Sabin, has to be the undisputed king of wading in the mud i fished with him in east matty one day and he said before he let us work birds we were going to have to work by the time i got out the boat he was twenty feet from me by the time i started fishing he had doubled the distance and i never could catch him and every time i stopped i sunk to my nads i was miserable but thats why you see his picture on the threads with big trout he knows how to adapt to the enviroment so tell them Capt how do u fish in the mud


I know Capt Ken "Noo-Noo" Sabins secret......

Sorry Ken you knew it was coming.:rotfl: Give me a shout sometime, so we can go spank em!


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Them stomps style their eyeballs out, but I don't think they're legal.


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

FlatoutFishin said:


> I know Capt Ken "Noo-Noo" Sabins secret......
> 
> Sorry Ken you knew it was coming.:rotfl: Give me a shout sometime, so we can go spank em!


Flatout - You beat me to it!!!!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Im not going to ever quit sliding my feet. A buddy of mine was wading at boggy one day a few years ago and got popped on the top of his foot by a little one. Cost him 8 days in the hospital and a $22,000 hospital bill. Luckily he had insurance. I love to go floundering but i dont like the fact that everytime i go walking i see atleast one sting ray. I guess that is why im building a floundering boat. Have yet to finish it but all i have left is the wiring and rigging for the lights and air motor, hope to be done with it soon.


----------

